# Favorite Video Game soundtracks!



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

Vectorman for the Sega Genesis is one of my favorites..


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I put need for speed most wanted and underground, pokemon silver and sonic adventure 2 battle and zelda wind waker ost


* *













* *













* *













* *













* *


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

The soundtrack to this entire game is actual incredible.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Does Tetris count?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> Does Tetris count?


sure


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

People have already named most of the obvious favorites here. For the record my favorite game OST overall is probably Xenogears, the game isn't without problems every piece of that score is just great. Here's a few game tunes I really dig lately:











(Uematsu's battle themes are so sick)


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)




----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

This was harder than Drakengard's final boss.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

The Path





Alice: Madness Returns





Kingdom Hearts (nostalgia!!!)







Heavy Rain






Braid


----------



## Yotty (Jan 25, 2015)

Megaman. The classic Wily Boss theme, to be specific. I also love the X-series music. 

DMC3: Devils Never Cry End Theme

Pokemon: Everything. Lance Champion theme though. So hype.

Dragon Age Inquisition's OSTs are so good! 

Final Fantasy IX and X. And X-2. Hell, I like a lot of Final Fantasy music.

I can only wish I posted enough to post links soon ;;;;


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Yoshi's Story and Quake II, by far.

Oh wait, the Halo series had some pretty good music too.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas & Midnight Club 2


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Yoshi's Story and Quake II, by far.
> 
> Oh wait, the Halo series had some pretty good music too.


the soundtrack to yoshi's story is wonderful. <3

i love the soundtrack to silent hill 2:











oh god, just listening to those tracks brings up a lot of emotion. that game means so much to me.

the journey soundtrack is beautiful, also.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

@mhysa

Oh right, I forgot about Silent Hill. Their soundtracks are lovely as well. ><
Maybe there's a lot more that I'm forgetting about.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Sourpuss:14403210 said:


> Winback: Covert Operations


What the fuck, someone remembers this game besides me?


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

Art gallery song


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

SQ3:





QfG1:





KQ5:





GK:





Monkey Island: 




With special mention to:
The Last Express
KQ4
SQ1 VGA
QfG3 & QfG4
The Dagger of Amon-Ra


----------



## TCoE (Jan 17, 2015)

I haven't played Child of Light, but Coeur de Pirate wrote the soundtrack and I'm a fan of hers.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Hope this counts:






or


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

WHERE THE FUKK IS MORROWIND's THEME SONG???






Also SWTOR's theme song:






Age of Conan music:





 (really everything from that list)

Diablo II:






Starcraft:






This'll do for now


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

@Ixim

I just saw this post and my first thought was Morrowind. So thank you for posting it haha


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Dashing said:


> @_Ixim_
> 
> I just saw this post and my first thought was Morrowind. So thank you for posting it haha


No problem. This was also my first thought.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda, Journey, Skyrim & OFF have nice soundtracks.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Portal 2 OST is amazing.
MGS, Pokémon, KH, TES, Mass Effect and FF also have great soundtracks.

DE:HR's theme is also pretty good:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I have some OST's for ya'll hahha... some no one has even thought of posting... 





















Saga frontier 2 piano collection.. so beautiful...








The OST's that changed my life haha.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1mSJpLlc6k


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

I will post a list first, and some tracks later:
Super Mario series
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and 3
Chrono Trigger
killer Instinct
Resident Evil 1, 2, 3, 4, Code Veronica, and 0
Castlevania Symphony Of The Night
Tomb Raider (especially 1 and 2)
Time Crisis
The Legend Of Zelda series (all of them, really)
Ninja Shadow Of Darkness (who remember this one?)
Legend Of Mana
Soul Calibur series
Gran Turismo series
Ragnarok 2
Aion
Warcraft 2
Alice and Alice Madness Returns
TES Skyrim (Jeremy Soule is awesome)


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

NFS underground:


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 1,4,5,6,7,Crisis Core
Ys 7
Nier

All I can think of right now


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I enjoy Grand Theft Auto: Vice City because it incorporates a variety of 80s songs. I used to play the game in a manner of trying around so that I could hear 80s songs they play (I know how sad).









It's great they have a Vice City Soundtrack CD.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

this was my jam when i was a kid





and probably what made me love almost anything futuristic


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Silpheed on Sega CD!
:crazy:




 
@*anaraqueen*
Did y0o know "Louies" were originally supposed to be called "Rooeys?"


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> Silpheed on Sega CD!
> :crazy:
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't! but louie is better so i'm glad


----------

